
CERN reports first evidence for process that could lead to new physics - samizdis
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-cern-evidence-ultra-rare-physics.html
======
mindcrime
Dang, who else was hoping for an announcement that they'd discovered a super
symmetric partner particle, or something?

